# HP Printer only prints text, not Photos



## userpc (Jul 21, 2011)

I also have a problem with my printer. Since I got this new computer, I have not been able to print any photos. I have an all-in-one HP Photosmart C4180 printer. It will print documents though. I have removed, reinstalled, updated the driver. Any thoughts as to why this would not print photos, only text? Thanks.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2390T CPU @ 2.70GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8174 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD RADEON HD 6450 , 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 942277 MB, Free - 832197 MB; D: Total - 11488 MB, Free - 1404 MB; J: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 660506 MB; 
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2AC2, 1.02, 109269430005063
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the support site for the *HP Photosmart C4180 All-In-One* printer.

The "Solve a problem" and "How to" sections should be helpful to you.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## userpc (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you, but I have exhausted all those possibilites and the diagnostic check comes out fine. If anyone has experienced this, I would appreciate any suggestions. This has only happened since I connected a new computer to it. I have reinstalled the CD. It prints test pages, text, documents fine, but photos come out as a blank page.


----------



## userpc (Jul 21, 2011)

Update: I have had a little progress. Under CONTROL PANEL - ALL CONTROL PANEL ITEMS - TROUBLESHOOTING - PROGRAMS - PRINTING - PREVENING PRINTING FROM COMPLETING -- 

I didn't write it down exactly, but it said something about it wasn't added to the Homegroup. You select Fix the Problem. It will now print a photo, but it is only black and white. I have checked the Printer Properties and it is checked for the Color printing. Maybe I am almost there.


----------

